# Collecting Air Miles - TESCO - Anyone do this ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi 
DH & I have decided to convert our tesco clubcard vouchers into Airmiles
so I can go accross to Canada and see my Dad hopefully next year

Ive never collected airmiles before and just wondered if its as easy to do as it seems 

http://www.airmiles.co.uk/collect/tesco/tesco-clubcard

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=236&bci=4294966998|AirMiles%20%26%20BA%20Miles

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

All Info appreciatted

~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

DH used to collect them with his credit card before they stopped doing them. Yes it was very easy to collect them and Air Miles used to send him letters now and agian with offers and advertising what he could spend his points on. The only issue is, I think if you don't use them within a set amount of time then they expire so read the small print carefully. 

C~x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I used to convert my Sainsburys nectar cards to airmiles but then they stopped doing this for some reason.  I've collected airmiles with several airlines (BA, Kriscard which covers Singapore Airlines and some others plus Virgin)....the only problem is although I manage to collect quite a few (with travelling for work, holidays and long hauls to visit parents), I never seem to get enough for even an upgrade and then you end up losing so many points each month/year if you don't travel within a certain period of time...which is all a bit frustrating.  Kriscard/Singapore airlines even gave me extra points and upgraded my membership because I travelled with them during the Sars epidemic...but then I lost points and downgraded because I didn't travel with them again for over a year !

I do still collect airmiles whenever I can but have never actually managed to use any.  I know a few colleagues at work who collect them though and have managed to get upgrades or pay for cheap flights (they travel alot for work though and fly business so manage to reap quite a few points in return).

Good luck with collecting to visit your dad 

Hope you're doing ok Dizzi ?

Take care
Natasha x


----------

